# Mon Ipad ne sert à rien



## madaniso (28 Février 2011)

Je ne suis pas anti Ipad, mais j'ai trouvé cette article intéressant sur l'utilisation de ces tablettes. 

Les deux premières phrases sont pour moi les plus fortes.

"Daccord, javoue avoir acheté mon iPad pour les mauvaises raisons. Je lai acheté parce que tout le monde autour de moi semblait sen être fait offrir un pour Noël, et, bon, je me sentais un peu seul."

Achèterions nous vraiment un Ipad pour apparaitre à un groupe ou pour une utilisation personnelle ? 

http://www.slate.fr/story/34655/ipad-sert-a-rien-apple


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2011)

mouais

pour moi c'est l'article en lui même qui ne sert à rien 

je me suis arrêté à la première phrase ... achat compulsif et n'a même pas essayé avant

désolé mais quand on est con(ne), on ne la ramène pas


----------



## coptere (28 Février 2011)

+1 : *Quand on est con(ne), on ne la ramène pas* 

La fonction ne fait pas l'usage. Pas de besoin, pas d'achat 
Si l'usage crée la fonction alors le besoin existe et y répondre n'est que pur bon sens


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2011)

Revends la ou faits en cadeau, ... Tu feras un heureux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Revends la ou faits en cadeau, ... Tu feras un heureux


T'as lu le premier message, ou juste l'objet?


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2011)

Je n'ai pas tous lu, c'est lourd comme texte. Je me suis arrêté au premier tiers. Néanmoins je lui donne des idées pour ses prochains articles.

J'ai acheté un robot ménager alors que je mange que du Picard.

J'ai acheté un 4X4 alors que je travaille à 5 minutes de chez moi à pied.

J'ai acheté un frigo alors que je vis au pôle Nord.

J'ai mangé des arachides comme tout le monde alors que je suis allergique. (Là, il ne pourra même plus témoigner, on en sera débarrassé pour de bon)

J'ai acheté un cerveau, est-ce que je peux le revendre, car il n'a jamais servi ?


----------



## madaniso (28 Février 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tous lu, c'est lourd comme texte. Je me suis arrêté au premier tiers. Néanmoins je lui donne des idées pour ses prochains articles.
> 
> J'ai acheté un robot ménager alors que je mange que du picard.
> 
> ...



L'article n'est pas de moi et je n'ai pas tout lu non plus. L'article est mal fait.
Malgré tout j'attendais un peu plus d'ouverture d'esprit et un minimum de débat que des réponses qui ne servent à rien.

En gros, l'auteur dit que ce que son Ipad fait, il le fait aussi avec son iphone et donc que son Ipad ne sert à rien.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2011)

De l'ouverture d'esprit avec un troll. Dur.

Eh oui, l'iPhone peut faire certaines choses que l'iPad fait, mais avec un écran plus petit.

Tout comme un château c'est la même chose qu'une maison en plus grand. SI tu n'as pas besoin d'un château, ça ne sert à rien d'en acheter un, ça coute cher en personnel. Le ménage prend des heures, etc.

Qu'attends-tu comme réponse ?


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (3 Mars 2011)

Il est évident quune partie des acheteurs l'a acheté pour de mauvaises raisons. La mode en est probablement une. Les déçus sont-ils si nombreux? Je ne crois pas. Il suffit de regarder la côte de l'iPad (enfin, sa côte il y a encore un mois, depuis quelques jours, elle a fondu comme neige au soleil!) pour s'en convaincre.
Sans vouloir remuer le couteau dans le feu et jeter de l'huile sur la plaie, cet article est inutile... C'est un énième débat sur une éternelle question: l'iPad est-il indispensable ?


----------



## Thr_ju (3 Mars 2011)

Mode "coup de gueule" ON

Non mais au bout d'un moment c'est pénible de lire partout "l'iPad ça sert à rien", "vous êtes des pigeons" etc...

Personne n'oblige personne à l'acheter. Si j'avais pensé que l'iPad ne me servirait à rien, je ne l'aurais pas acheté. J'ai du mal à comprendre ce qui pousse les gens à écrire ce genre d'article.

L'iPad est un produit qui répond à une envie voire un besoin. Il ne fait de mal à personne et personnellement je l'adore. Mais s'il ne te sert à rien, ne l'achète pas et ne viens pas polluer le forum parce que tu es trop influençable pour dépenser 600 dans quelque chose dont tu n'as aucune utilité.

Mode coup de gueule OFF

Bref, qu'on me dise quel appareil me permettrait de lire mes comics dans mon lit aussi confortablement que l'iPad... Aucun!

Et le fait que l'article commence par "javoue avoir acheté mon iPad pour les mauvaises raisons" devrait clore tout débat.


----------



## akamatzuken (3 Mars 2011)

Perso L'ipad m'intéresse non pas pour appartenir à un groupe (Je suis d'ailleurs le seul autour de moi à m'intéresser à ça),  mais pour tester et voir ce qu'il peu m'apporter.
On ne peu juger complètement l'apport d'un produit que en le testant en situation.

C'est pour ça que j'ai attendu aussi longtemps, pour trouver un V1 d'occasion à moins de 300 euro (j'y suis toujours pas arrivé d'ailleurs, mais j'y travail) afin de le tester in situ, et si essai concluant achat et mise a jour régulière.

Perso les utilisations que je lui vois:

- Serveur musical pour écouter toute ma bibliothèque itune sur mon installation Hifi/Home cinema via airplay.
- Lecteur d'ibook, je sauverais peut être quelques arbres comme ça.
- Les jeux, je suis toujours attiré par les consoles portables mais elle finissent vites au placard (ou sur leboncoin) à cause du prix des jeux et du peu de temps que je vais passer dessus (au mieux 30 minutes au lit avant de dormir quand j'ai pas envi de lire) et étant plus attiré par les consoles de salon.

En faite des choses que je fais déjà soit avec le macbook soit avec l'iphone mais qui permettrais d'avoir une plus grande souplesse d'utilisation.

Donc voila , je pense que l'on peu trouver une utilité à l'ipad, mais je comprend que ça ne puisse être le cas de tout le monde. C'est aussi le cas de l'iphone. Le 3/4 des personnes que je connaisse qui ont un iphone pourraient tout aussi bien utiliser un vieux 3310.......


----------



## Padawanlady (3 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
6 mois se sont passés, et de nombreux essais, lectures avant que je passe à la caisse... Je dois avouer que l'iPad me sert de bibliothèque nomade, de bloc note, de radio, de lecteur de films, de magazines et j'en passe. Bref, on peut vivre sans mais je m'en sers tous les jours pour des petites choses qui ont pris une autre dimension...
Et comme disait ma Grand-Mère : si tu n'aimes pas cela, n'en dégoute pas les autres...
Cordialement


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> Et comme disait ma Grand-Mère : si tu n'aimes pas cela, n'en dégoute pas les autres...
> Cordialement



J'aime ça, c'est plein de bon sens


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Bref, qu'on me dise quel appareil me permettrait de lire mes comics dans mon lit aussi confortablement que l'iPad... Aucun!



p'tain c'est vrai dis donc  comment on faisait avant


----------



## coptere (4 Mars 2011)

akamatzuken a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'ai attendu aussi longtemps, pour trouver un V1 d'occasion à moins de 300 euro (j'y suis toujours pas arrivé d'ailleurs, mais j'y travail) afin de le tester in situ, et si essai concluant achat et mise a jour régulière.


Bah surveille le REFURB il est à partir de 339


----------



## akamatzuken (4 Mars 2011)

coptere a dit:


> Bah surveille le REFURB il est à partir de 339



Je surveille, je surveille, mais c'est toujours 39 euro au dessus de mon budget test.


----------



## ced68 (4 Mars 2011)

A mon avis, il ne faut pas trop rêver sur le fait que l'iPad V1 baisse encore de prix ! Apple l'a déjà réduit de plus de 100 (sur 508 de départ c'est énorme ! Surtout pour Apple...).


----------



## akamatzuken (4 Mars 2011)

Ben y en a pas mal qui vendent leur 16go 300 sur els petites annonces de macg. 
J'attend juste que cette prise de conscience contamine des offres de vendeurs pres de chez moi.


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> p'tain c'est vrai dis donc  comment on faisait avant



Avant, on lisait de vrais comics. Il fallait une lampe de chevet et un endroit pour stocker la pile à lire a coté du lit.

Maintenant, on le fait avec l'iPad parce qu'avec un ordi portable ou un netbook ce n'était pas simple.

J'ai également redécouvert plein de BD grâce à cette machine.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

humour gwenounet, humour


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2011)

OUP. Désolé 

Mais c&#8217;est vrai que l'iPad c'est quand même génial pour lire au lit.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> OUP. Désolé
> 
> Mais cest vrai que l'iPad c'est quand même génial pour lire au lit.



j'ai d'autres occupations à cet endroit


----------



## ced68 (4 Mars 2011)

Moi je trouve que c'est cette discussion qui sert à rien


----------



## coptere (4 Mars 2011)

+1
***************************************************************
* CETTE DISCUSSION NE SERT A RIEN :hein:
*​***************************************************************
*FIN DE LA DISCUSSION* ​***************************************************************


----------



## Guillaume B (4 Mars 2011)

et puis pour les ados, c'est plus facile pour
lire d'une seule main,, mais non ce n'est pas un appareil qui
ne sert à rien, depuis le début de ce post tout a été dit,
 avec sérieux et avec humour, moi j'utilise le iPad tous les jours,
lecture le matin de mes journaux(Le Devoir, La Presse, etc et quelques français ) 
qui m'arrivent via internet, une biblio bien remplie, et la musique et de voguer sur le net,
et j'attends le 25 mars (au Québec) pour commander le iPad 2.

C'est une merveilleuse machine.
A+
GB.


----------



## tantoillane (4 Mars 2011)

ah ! Un débat :style:

L'iPhone/iPod touch est tellement répandu que les gens disent "je ne voie pas l'utilité d'avoir la même chose en plus grand". Mais tout le monde n'a pas d'iPod Touch ou d'iPhone. L'iPad répond réellement à un besoin même si dans mon cas, le besoin n'existe pas


----------



## cudeo (4 Mars 2011)

Avec l'Ipad 2 le marché de l'occasion risque de voir ses prix à la baisse


----------



## akamatzuken (4 Mars 2011)

cudeo a dit:


> Avec l'Ipad 2 le marché de l'occasion risque de voir ses prix à la baisse



Bouerf, pour l'instant on ressent pas trop l'effet.


----------



## cudeo (5 Mars 2011)

akamatzuken a dit:


> Bouerf, pour l'instant on ressent pas trop l'effet.



ça va venir


----------



## madaniso (5 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Mode "coup de gueule" ON
> 
> Non mais au bout d'un moment c'est pénible de lire partout "l'iPad ça sert à rien", "vous êtes des pigeons" etc...
> 
> ...



Tu lis partout que l'Ipad ne sert à rien ? Moi je lis partout l'inverse c'est pour ça que j'ai posté cet article, pour une fois qu'on parle de ce qui ne va pas. 
Tu es tellement pris par la machine marketing que tu n'acceptes même pas le fait que certaines personnes aient pu se tromper en achetant une tablette.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h30 ----------




Padawanlady a dit:


> Et comme disait ma Grand-Mère : si tu n'aimes pas cela, n'en dégoute pas les autres...
> Cordialement



Il n'y a aucun troll dans cette conversation. On se met tous d'accord sur le fait que cet objet est utile mais pas indispensable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h33 ----------




cudeo a dit:


> ça va venir



Si c'est comme les macbooks non. Mais comme ce n'est ni un macbook n'y un Iphone.. Peut être. C'est vrai que le fait d'avoir baisser les prix volontairement de la part d'Apple risque de faire baisser les prix.

C'est une bonne stratégie. Les posseseurs de la version 1 vont la vendre pour payer moins cher la version 2. Les personnes qui souhaitent avoir un Ipad l'auront à moindre frais. Et apple aura encore plus de clients (et de petits doigts qui iront télécharger sur app store).

CASH MACHINE


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Tu es tellement pris par la machine marketing que tu n'acceptes même pas le fait que certaines personnes aient pu se tromper en achetant une tablette.



Alors là, excuse-moi, mais celui qui semble pris par le marketing est plutôt l'auteur de l'article. 

Perso, je n'ai jamais mis 600 sur un produit qui ne m'a servi à rien. J'ai peut être fait cette bêtise pour des choses à 5 voir 10 euros, mais jamais plus.

Avant de dépenser une somme à deux zéros on essais de réfléchir avant il me semble. 

De la a dire qu'un iPad ne sert a rien, il y a un monde en plus. Peut être que la personne n'y trouve pas une utilité aussi grande que dans ses espérances, mais je ne suis pas certain qu'il l'a trouve dans d'autres tablettes pour le coup.


----------



## Thr_ju (5 Mars 2011)

Effectivement, si quelqu'un n'est pas pris par la machine marketing, c'est bien moi.

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de dépenser 600 dans un objet avant d'avoir fait le tour de toutes ses caractéristiques et limitation.

Mon interrogation porte sur les gens qui achètent un iPad pour "faire bien" (?????????) sans le connaitre vraiment.... sans commentaire


----------



## madaniso (6 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Alors là, excuse-moi, mais celui qui semble pris par le marketing est plutôt l'auteur de l'article.
> 
> Perso, je n'ai jamais mis 600 sur un produit qui ne m'a servi à rien. J'ai peut être fait cette bêtise pour des choses à 5 voir 10 euros, mais jamais plus.
> 
> ...



Ha, nous y voilà. Ce que tu reproches à cette personne c'est de sens prendre à l'Ipad, alors que si il avait acheté la Galaxy Tab il en aurait été déçu de la même façon, mais là ça ne t'aurait pas choqué. 

Il parle des tablettes en général, forcément. Il n'a rien contre Apple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h14 ----------




Thr_ju a dit:


> Effectivement, si quelqu'un n'est pas pris par la machine marketing, c'est bien moi.
> 
> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de dépenser 600 dans un objet avant d'avoir fait le tour de toutes ses caractéristiques et limitation.
> 
> Mon interrogation porte sur les gens qui achètent un iPad pour "faire bien" (?????????) sans le connaitre vraiment.... sans commentaire



Vas tu acheter l'Ipad 2 ?

Tu sais tu as aussi beaucoup de personnes sont venus sur le forum en disant "Ipad ou Macbook air ? Et j'en ai entendu souvent caractérisé l'Ipad d'ordinateur ! 

Dans ces conditions il me semble normal d'être déçu. A force de dire qu'il fait tout, on peut être déçu.


----------



## Gwen (6 Mars 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> alors que si il avait acheté la Galaxy Tab il en aurait été déçu de la même façon, mais là ça ne t'aurait pas choqué.



Si j'aurais eu la même réaction bien évidement. Ou as tu lu que je n'auras pas pu etre choqué. 

La, je pense que ton but est de Troller tous simplement. 

Quand on dépense des sous dans du matériel qui coûte cher, on se renseigne avant. Point barre.

À moins d'être millionnaire et que tu achètes ça sur un coup de tête comme tu achètes un mon blanc à la place d'un Bic.


----------



## Lefenmac (6 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Effectivement, si quelqu'un n'est pas pris par la machine marketing, c'est bien moi.
> 
> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de dépenser 600 dans un objet avant d'avoir fait le tour de toutes ses caractéristiques et limitation.
> 
> Mon interrogation porte sur les gens qui achètent un iPad pour "faire bien" (?????????) sans le connaitre vraiment.... sans commentaire



C'est toujours très prétentieux de se permettre de penser à la place des autres..... On a tous toujours une bonne raison qui peut paraître absurde aux yeux des autres....


----------



## madaniso (6 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Si j'aurais eu la même réaction bien évidement. Ou as tu lu que je n'auras pas pu etre choqué.
> 
> La, je pense que ton but est de Troller tous simplement.
> 
> ...



Troller contre les tablettes, pas contre l'Ipad. L'Ipad coûte cher, oui justement, et je ne lui trouve aucune utilisation qui puisse justifié cette dépense. De plus, quand tu demandes aux gens ce qu'ils en font c'est toujours "de l'amusement", comme les deux logiciels qui ont été lancer avec l'Ipad 2...

Par contre, si quelqu'un me disait, j'ai laissé tomber mon téléphone et aujourd'hui je me balade dans les transports avec ma tablette. Je trouverai ça un peu snob mais assez cohérent au final.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------




Lefenmac a dit:


> C'est toujours très prétentieux de se permettre de penser à la place des autres..... On a tous toujours une bonne raison qui peut paraître absurde aux yeux des autres....



Oui, je lis beaucoup de livres sur la consommation, et moi comme vous, je me fais souvent piéger. On ne peux justifier l'achat de beaucoup de produits dans notre société d'aujourd'hui car ce sont des inventions marketing. Elle apporte un confort trop minime pas rapport à leurs bénéficies et pourtant nous les achetons tous.

Dentifrice, Gel douche, Micro ondes, Télévision, Aspirateur, ampoules basse consommation... Tous ces produits font parti de notre quotidien mais ne nous sont pas indispensables.


----------



## Gwen (6 Mars 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Troller contre les tablettes, pas contre l'Ipad. L'Ipad coûte cher, oui justement, et je ne lui trouve aucune utilisation qui puisse justifié cette dépense.



Cher l'iPad ? Tu as vu le prix des autres tablettes ?




madaniso a dit:


> De plus, quand tu demandes aux gens ce qu'ils en font c'est toujours "de l'amusement", comme les deux logiciels qui ont été lancer avec l'Ipad 2...



C'est qui les gens ? Tes copains demeurés qui dépensent sans compter ?

Moi, je l'utilise pour le boulot tous les jours et cela me simplifie la vie. Cela justifie à mes yeux son prix.

Devis, facturation, croquis, base de données, courriel, web, présentation du travail de l'agence, catalogue de mes tarifs, etc.

Bref, j'ai tout ça en déplacement au lieu d'avoir un cartable de 50 kg à la main.



madaniso a dit:


> Par contre, si quelqu'un me disait, j'ai laissé tomber mon téléphone et aujourd'hui je me balade dans les transports avec ma tablette. Je trouverai ça un peu snob, mais assez cohérent au final.



Moi, par contre, je ne le comprendrais pas. Ce sont deux outils très différents.



madaniso a dit:


> Oui, je lis beaucoup de livres sur la consommation, et moi comme vous, je me fais souvent piéger. On ne peux justifier l'achat de beaucoup de produits dans notre société d'aujourd'hui, car ce sont des inventions marketing. Elle apporte un confort trop minime pas rapport à leurs bénéficies et pourtant nous les achetons tous.



On appelle ça des pigeons. Et le tout le monde doit représenté une tranche bien infime de la population.? Tu as une TV ? Tu es peut-être un pigeon. Moi, je n'ai pas de TV.



madaniso a dit:


> Dentifrice, Gel douche, Micro ondes, Télévision, Aspirateur, ampoules basse consommation... Tous ces produits font parti de notre quotidien, mais ne nous sont pas indispensables.



Donc, en gros, tu pues, car tu ne te laves pas. Tu ne nettoies pas chez toi, tu ne te divertis pas devant un  écran et tu te couches et te lève avec les poules. Bravo.

Ôte moi d'un doute, tu as l'électricité? Car franchement, ça aussi ce n'est pas indispensable si tu n'as rien à brancher dessus.

Moi, je tiens à mes dents, je me les lave. Concernant le gel douche, j'en utilise, j'ai aussi du savon. C'est une question de confort. Le micro-ondes, c'est aussi du confort et c'est extrêmement pratique. La TV, non, je n'en ai pas. Par contre, j'ai un lecteur Blue-Ray avec un vidéoprojecteur et un écran de quatre mètres de diagonal pour me divertir. L'aspirateur, c'est également du confort. J'aurais du mal à passer le balai sur les moquettes. Quant aux ampoules basse consommation, c'est vrais que ce n'est pas indispensable, mais juste obligatoire si tu veux t'éclairer, car les ampoules a filament vont disparaître. Et puis, la planète, on s'en fout en plus, elle  sera la bien après nous et si on la dégrade, ce n'est pas grave, les générations futures n'auront qu'à s'en occuper.

Bon, je dois bien être malade, car je réponds à un troll. À moins que ce ne soit un taliban et que tu rêves de nous, faire revenir à l'âge de pierre. Tu es contre le progrès ?

AU fait, pourquoi as-tu un ordinateur, car ça, ce n'est vraiment pas indispensable?


----------



## ced68 (6 Mars 2011)

Ca ne vous dirait pas de fermer ce post sans intérêt ?


----------



## madaniso (6 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Cher l'iPad ? Tu as vu le prix des autres tablettes ?



Arretes de tout prendre pour toi, j'ai dis je troll les tablettes, pas l'Ipad en particulier. J'ai écouté pas mal de débats sur youtube. 
Ce qui sort c'est que c'est un objet qui n'est destiner à être comparer à la compétitivité d'un ordinateur, c'est donc un gadget.
Il existe encore un produit pourtant qui c'est bien vendu il y a deux ans et que tout le monde à oublier, le netbook. Pas cher, léger, et plus puissant qu'une tablette.


----------



## coptere (6 Mars 2011)

+10000000 
***************************************************************
*:casse: CETTE DISCUSSION NE SERT A RIEN  :sick:​****************************************************************
*:modo: FIN DE LA DISCUSSION  :modo:*​***************************************************************


----------



## madaniso (6 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je n'ai pas de TV.



ça nous fait un point commun. Depuis peu sur Paris, je préfère sortir que de perdre mon temps devant un écran.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h17 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Moi, je tiens à mes dents, je me les lave. Concernant le gel douche, j'en utilise, j'ai aussi du savon. C'est une question de confort. Le micro-ondes, c'est aussi du confort et c'est extrêmement pratique. La TV, non, je n'en ai pas. Par contre, j'ai un lecteur Blue-Ray avec un vidéoprojecteur et un écran de quatre mètres de diagonal pour me divertir. L'aspirateur, c'est également du confort. J'aurais du mal à passer le balai sur les moquettes. Quant aux ampoules basse consommation, c'est vrais que ce n'est pas indispensable, mais juste obligatoire si tu veux t'éclairer, car les ampoules a filament vont disparaître. Et puis, la planète, on s'en fout en plus, elle  sera la bien après nous et si on la dégrade, ce n'est pas grave, les générations futures n'auront qu'à s'en occuper.
> 
> Bon, je dois bien être malade, car je réponds à un troll. À moins que ce ne soit un taliban et que tu rêves de nous, faire revenir à l'âge de pierre. Tu es contre le progrès ?
> 
> AU fait, pourquoi as-tu un ordinateur, car ça, ce n'est vraiment pas indispensable?



Ha ha. Arretes de tout prendre pour toi, le progrès est aussi une évolution marketing.
Internet est un mode de vie. Oui on va arrêter là bonne soirée.


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Il existe encore un produit pourtant qui c'est bien vendu il y a deux ans et que tout le monde à oublier, le netbook. Pas cher, léger, et plus puissant qu'une tablette.





Le troll étant avéré, je ferme. En effet, cette discussion est stérile et désinformatrice.


----------

